# Filters and Food Grade Containers



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

We have a full stock or replacement filters for both RO and RO/DI systems..

We have a huge stock of Colour Changing DI media, Sediment filters, Carbon block filters

(4) 45 Gallon Open Top Barrels now ON SALE Hurry they go fast!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

got a dimension of the 45G barrel?


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

22" dia 36" h


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Just curious if you guys have a store where I can pick up something or is everything shipped out?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

what're the dims on the 125g?


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

u can pick up the barrel in whitby... 

125 dim 30" dia x 48" H


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

We also have a huge inventory of filter socks!!!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Id be interested in the 45s But also a reply from a email i sent weeks ago.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Id be interested in the 45s But also a reply from a email i sent weeks ago.


I am in the same story. Waiting for third week to get reply for the phone and email (even after I got him on the phone after few messages and he told me to send email).

he lost at least $ 500 in my purchases to Mops, Goreef and John, Lowes. Will never try again and better will pay more than feeling like a idiot
Good luck with the business

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

He did fix my Last issue, So give it some time. I havent lost complete faith yet. But still needs to answer a few questions.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I placed an order on late monday nite/tuesday morn and I called to give My payment info but have not heard back from them yet, was hoping to have it shipped out already... Hoping I hear from them today or tomorrow otherwise Ill probably order somewhere else, id rather go with BWI since theyre involved with this forum but I hate to wait lol


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Tyler must have another company... If this is his only income... OMG.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> I placed an order on late monday nite/tuesday morn and I called to give My payment info but have not heard back from them yet, was hoping to have it shipped out already... Hoping I hear from them today or tomorrow otherwise Ill probably order somewhere else, id rather go with BWI since theyre involved with this forum but I hate to wait lol


Try MOPS >>> next day delivery

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

try emailing him

[email protected]

I think that he gets the message on his phone?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

tryed.. Still nothing.


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

Chromey said:


> tryed.. Still nothing.


sorry life has been crazy... what can i do for you!


----------

